# It's a girl :(



## missmousemum2

Hiya Ladies,

I hate myself for even feeling the need to share this, but I had a scan yesterday and it's confirmed baby is a girl and i'm gutted!

I had a feeling this baby was a girl as the pregnancy so far has been very different to that with my DS. I thought i was ok with it too, but i'm feeling really down about it now that it's been confirmed.

I'm just not the girliest of girls myself, I'm rubbish with fashion and hair and although I love all of my nieces dearly, I just liked the idea of my ds having a brother and me being in a household full of boys!

Everyone assumes that i'll be delighted too cos now i have '1 of each.'

I have no girls names picked that I liked - we struggled to come up with a shortlist last time and thankfully we didnt need to use it as i wasn't mad keen on any of the names! Plus it's ALL girls in our family apart from DS. 

I thought finding out the gender early was a good idea as it would give me time to 'get used to the idea' but now I'm wondering if I'd have been better to just wait as I'm sure any traces of disappointment will vanish when the baby is here.:shrug:


----------



## Reno

My sister has two girls. She is a tomboy too! the eldest DD is a big tom boy into dinosaurs and bugs and scary stories, the other DD is a pink princess and loves dressing up in everything fluffy! You just never know how they will turn out! 

While she is a baby, you can dress her however you want! I wouldn't dress a girl in pink head to toe myself! She doenst need to be a girly girl while she is young, then if she decides she's in to girly stuff when she's bigger, you'll be used having a daughter!


----------



## MonyMony

Don't worry. You don't have to raise a girly girl. My daughter loves cars and trucks and is super active and daring. She doesn't care about her clothes or baby dolls, and I really think it's partly due to the way we raised her and that she has a big brother she adores. You have more control than you think. 

Also, it just takes time to come to terms with a disappointment. Give yourself a free pass to feel what you need to for a while.


----------



## willow25

I didn't know what sex my baby was until birth, I spent my entire pregnancy hoping for a boy, when she was born I was really disappointed, although it took over a year before I shared my feelings with OH and ive not told anyone else. Im a tom boy kinda girl, but I can't imagine life with Grace, she is everything to me, and I wouldn't change her for the world ! She does wear pink, but rarely wears dresses, and she is a wee toughy that jumps off furniture and gets filthy in the garden. 

Im sure that once she arrives you will forget these feelings and adore her :hugs:


----------



## Bec C

I for one am jealous of you. I haven't found out as I don't want to be dissappointed, I know when its born I will love it regardless, but if its a girl, I'd be overjoyed.


----------



## kiraelliott

I have the same problem but have a daughter n found out im having a boy.
I grew up as a total non girly girl, but was so pleased to have a daughter.. She's made me feel more feminine and she's my best friend even though she's 3 lol. Before she was born i vowed to never let her wear pink, but her bedroom looks like cinderella threw up in there lol. So to continue all this i wanted another girl so i could have a house of girlies :) but i found out friday we were having a boy and i couldnt have been more disappointed. It's the change of it all, i think. X


----------



## BabyCleo

Im the same as you. I so badly want a boy. Im not even preggo yet!! My mum raised me and my sister as total girly girls, (she wanted girls) and i am such a tomboy now. You dont have to do the crazy pink stuff. Girls look pretty in blue. I used to wear overalls all the time as a kid (yeah, they were pink though) but they have lots of options now. Give yourself time :) xox


----------



## ttclou25

I already have a son and would love to have another son, my little man is so gentle and loving and i would love for him to have a brother close in age where they can be the best of friends. Already with this pregnancy people think im having a girl as i feel so sick and never had that with son. Either way ill be delighted but do hope for a boy xx


----------

